# "New Gladiators" video



## Posiview (Nov 20, 2002)

I've read a number of atricles about Elvis Presley's 'pet project' film New Gladiators.  Has anybody seen it?  Is it any good?  

I read a book a few months ago which stated that Elvis was a 7th dan in karate but this was honarary.  I also read that Presilla Presley was a green belt and could kick Elvis's ****!  Is this true?

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

The Elvis issues have been discussed on the Kenpo forum here. You'll get a better answer there. Use the Search feature.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 15, 2004)

The New Gladiators video is in my opinion quite cool.  Really shows a different world as far as the approach and attitudes of today and yesterday.  i love watching it and in fact have student teacher viewings cause it is well recieved

Todd


----------

